# Green GZK .54mm For 1/4" Steel ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

All my flat material is pretty heavy stuff, most between .7mm and .9mm ---- Why the green GZK, just because it will match my green Beanflip ;- ) I know, I know, don't say anything ;- )

I'm going to set up a Beanflip for 1/4" steel moving around the 275fps+ area with a 31" draw when back jaw anchored. I'm thinking of a 22mmx15mm cut to get the speed I want, yet be easy pulling and still be thick enough to give me a reasonable number of shots (I can set up just about any size). I always pull to an elongation of ~500%. Would you guy drop the band size to something like 20mmx15mm ? I don't want to go smaller than 15mm on the narrow end as i want the bands to last a bit !

I'll be using this sling for plinking and very light small pest bird type stuff, living in the desert area shots are almost always in the 30+ yard area.

Let me hear your thoughts.

wll


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Currently using green GZK .54 at a 1/4 inch straight cut and it sends .177 and 3/8 clay zipping with no complaints. 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

I like color matching bands too - embrace it! 

I use Precise 0.45mm apple green for 6mm steel. Started with 11mm strips, now I'm at a 14-9mm taper for ~95cm draw. They seem to be flying pretty fast and flat...

My experience is limited though - hopefully the forum latex gurus will chime in.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I tied up some green GZK that I got as a bonus about 5 months ago that has been kept in the refrigerator.and gave it a pull --* POW *-- it snapped and it just about sent me to the ground, I tried it again and again it snapped ------- I took *ALL* my samples of GZK band material and tossed it !!! 

I then made up some 20mmx14mm TBG and will test that out with 1/4" steel ---- it should send those small steelies out like a missile and not be to hard to pull pack for a few hours worth of shooting.

wll


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Here's what I think, wll. 
For a face anchor, with .25 inch steel, I would start .50 to .70 mm latex tapers cut 1/2-inch to 3/8-inch (roughly 13-9.5 mm). But since we have such different preferences, I would suggest you start with 3/4 to 1/2-inch tapers (roughly 19-13 mm). Hopefully your fork blocking methods, like ranger bands and what not, will save you from hand slaps!
And, I would start my active length at about 1/4 my draw length. But, that's me, not you. LOL! 
Drive on, and keep shooting. I love your posts!


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

GZK green imo snaps pretty quick at 500%, I shoot the .54 at 400-450%. If you want to shoot a good band for 1/4", try Snipersling black .50, cut it to 18/[email protected]%.


----------

